# What do you use to clean track?



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I am sure it has been asked before. I have tried many things. I just want to know what some of the more experienced members use on their tracks to clean it & keep trains running great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I just have small seasonal layout, so I usually only need a towel and rubbing alcohol to remove the dirt. A scotchbright pad can help with the tougher crud. Don't use steel wool.

For larger layouts I've read guys have track cleaning cars.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Dust Monkeys. If ya don't know they are on the rolling stock, ya probably won't see em.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

hmm .. i don't clean, just one application of NoOx Id A Special .. six or so years ago..


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

D&J Railroad said:


> Dust Monkeys. If ya don't know they are on the rolling stock, ya probably won't see em.




I had no idea of this!! Thanks! I will look into them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I do have a rail cleaning car. I have used a little vinegar I have wiped it down with window cleaner. To help remove some of the crude. My track is getting there. I think I may need to wash all my wheels of my running stock. I am just looking at what you all do to keep everythingrunning smooth. I still get some jerky spots with my diesels & dead spots with my steamers. 
Any info is appreciated!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

IronManStark said:


> I am sure it has been asked before. I have tried many things. I just want to know what some of the more experienced members use on their tracks to clean it & keep trains running great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use 600 grit sandpaper as a light buff, then wipe with isopropyl alcohol, and then wipe the rails with a large steel washer.

That's to get trains running well with high reliability and no stalls after several weeks of no running at all. 

But, to KEEP trains running with only a few days in between, I run my trains around the tracks. I use metal wheelsets, and that does the trick.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info!! 

I should also add I am running nickel silver track. It is Bachman easy z track. 
I have soldered all the track hook ups. I also ran two jumper wires at about 15’ apart. I also have about 70’ of track. 
It has been sitting for about 5 years just out in the room. Same for the locos I had them cleaned before sitting, but I should of put a little of light oil on them before I just walked away. 
Thanks again everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

As has been mentioned, locomotive and rolling stock wheels have to be cleaned regularly, as crude will build up and be spread to the track......

I gently use a sharp #11 exacto knife to gently scrape off the built-up crude on the metal wheels of my rolling stock, and "gently" is the operative word.....don't scrape so hard as to scratch the wheels, just enough to break the crude loose....then use a soft cloth with alcohol to clean up the treads......removing the wheels from the trucks may make it easier as well.....

Hey, look at that, I just wrote a "best practice".....which is really only my own opinion, but it works for me.....


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks old hobo!! I just tried that trick on my loco wheels , and a few of my pullmans! Worked great!! Now if I can just get these steamers to make a full pass on the track! Lol 
On a quick note the track has cleaned up very nice! Thanks again for all of your help guys! 

Off to clean my rolling stock....... ehhhh that’s a lot of wheels! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm with WVGCA, but I use a drop or 2 of transmission fluid every couple of years.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

For track I can reach (which is all of it on my relatively small layout):

1. 91% isopropyl alcohol
2. small flat jar top
3. two fingers

Then...
a. put some alcohol in jar top
b. wet tips of fingers
c. rub along top and _INSIDE WEB_ of each rail

Works for me when needed.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wheel cleaning electrically*



IronManStark said:


> Thanks old hobo!! I just tried that trick on my loco wheels , and a few of my pullmans! Worked great!! Now if I can just get these steamers to make a full pass on the track! Lol
> On a quick note the track has cleaned up very nice! Thanks again for all of your help guys!
> 
> Off to clean my rolling stock....... ehhhh that’s a lot of wheels! Lol
> ...


IronmanStark;

You might want to build yourself a locomotive cradle to clean the drive wheels of your steam, and diesel locomotives. Mine is made from three pieces of scrap lumber and a piece of soft felt. To clean wheels, attach one wire from the "track" terminals of a DC power pack to an X-acto knife or miniature file. Attach the other wire to the power pickups on the other side of the locomotive, or tender. With the speed knob of the power pack 1/2 way up, hold the knife blade, or file, lightly against the wheel to be cleaned. The wheels should spin and the knife or file will clean them quickly.

Good luck, Have fun; 

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I haven't had to clean track in months. 

A few tiny drops of Rail Zip in front of locomotives before a session takes care of cleaning chores.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

traction fan said:


> IronmanStark;
> 
> You might want to build yourself a locomotive cradle to clean the drive wheels of your steam, and diesel locomotives. Mine is made from three pieces of scrap lumber and a piece of soft felt. To clean wheels, attach one wire from the "track" terminals of a DC power pack to an X-acto knife or miniature file. Attach the other wire to the power pickups on the other side of the locomotive, or tender. With the speed knob of the power pack 1/2 way up, hold the knife blade, or file, lightly against the wheel to be cleaned. The wheels should spin and the knife or file will clean them quickly.
> 
> ...




It is funny you mentioned this. I just made up something like this last night! I used some foam board , and 1/4” Eva foam to cradle it. Some alligator wire clips to mount to the frame & my blade. 
It’s cool how genius minds think alike! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Iso-alcohol, 90%+ pure. 

Whatever you do, never use Simple Green to clean train track. It's a long story and too long and painful to go into, but trust me on that . . .


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Doesn't look like anyone has mentioned this...
I don't own one, never used one, but there are several makes of track cleaning cars that are filled with one chemical or another and pushed or pulled by a loco.. I'll bet there are a number of them on ebay...
Maybe someone out there can post their opinion of them. M


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have two to or three. It's the only way i clean the track. In O-Gauge, the cleaning car from Pat's Trains seems to work best for me. Not sure about other scales. You can put whatever fluid you want in them, but again I use only the iso-alcohol.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I will make sure never to try simple green!!! 
I do have a track cleaning car. It works ok... but for how dirty my tracks where I had to do the old way of scrubbing by hand!! What are your thoughts on vinegar? I have been using that the past few days for cleaning... seems to be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

i wiped down my eztrack that was around my xmas tree with wd-40 and a micro fiber rag. came clean quick. i need to clean these 1940-1960s cars as they are so dirty and leave black grime on the tracks...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Riggzie said:


> i wiped down my eztrack that was around my xmas tree with wd-40 and a micro fiber rag. came clean quick. i need to clean these 1940-1960s cars as they are so dirty and leave black grime on the tracks...


Actually, if your older cars have plastic wheels, that's probably the source of the gunk.

The May issue of Model Railroad Hobbyist (www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com) had an excellent article on cleaning solvents. Basically, you want to use a _non-polar_ solvent; that is, one with a low dielectric constant.

Turns out that alcohols aren't actually very good. WD-40 is at the higher end of the "good" (non-polar) solvents, with a dielectric constant of 2.4. The best is kerosene, at 1.8; isopropyl alcohol comes in at 18.0, denatured alcohol at 24.0. Automatic transmission fluid and Rail-Zip are both at 4.8.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

IronManStark said:


> It is funny you mentioned this. I just made up something like this last night! I used some foam board , and 1/4” Eva foam to cradle it. Some alligator wire clips to mount to the frame & my blade.
> It’s cool how genius minds think alike! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did this in G scale but have not done it in HO. I use the alcohol.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

kerosene and sparks!!!! 😳

all my wheels are metal . I think its just that the wheels are so dirty since sitting in a box since 1985 and not cleaned b4 put away...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Riggzie said:


> kerosene and sparks!!!! 😳
> 
> all my wheels are metal . I think its just that the wheels are so dirty since sitting in a box since 1985 and not cleaned b4 put away...


Well, yes, if you're silly enough to use THAT much kerosene... Alcohols are flammable too, but no one who uses that has reported a layout fire. And if you're seeing big sparks, you have a trackwork problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

IronManStark said:


> What are your thoughts on vinegar? I have been using that the past few days for cleaning... seems to be ok.


Vinegar is acidic, so if you continue to use it on ferrous track (steel), you'll likely see corrosion set in at some point. Best to stay pretty pH neutral.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Vinegar is acidic, so if you continue to use it on ferrous track (steel), you'll likely see corrosion set in at some point. Best to stay pretty pH neutral.




That is good to know!! I have nickel silver track , what is your thoughts on window cleaner.. the blue stuff? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Riggzie said:


> i wiped down my eztrack that was around my xmas tree with wd-40 and a micro fiber rag. came clean quick. i need to clean these 1940-1960s cars as they are so dirty and leave black grime on the tracks...




Would not Wd40 cause wheel slip on my grades?? I thought you wanted to stay clear from most light weight oils on the tracks. I know I have read that it can be used to store engines, but to clean them off before you run them ?? .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Actually, if your older cars have plastic wheels, that's probably the source of the gunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So ATF is ok to use as a cleaner?? Hmmm I got some of that in the garage!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

IronManStark said:


> Would not Wd40 cause wheel slip on my grades?? I thought you wanted to stay clear from most light weight oils on the tracks. I know I have read that it can be used to store engines, but to clean them off before you run them ?? ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WD40 is technically not a lubricate. It's Water Displacement.

WD = Water Displacement. It may have some lub, but it won't last long.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

And then it gums up everything it's in contact with. 

Keep WD-40 away from your trains and away from your layout. It has no business around either.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I have tried several methods including the center-line roller cleaning car. I finally bit the bullet and bought thr CMX car.

BEST OPTION, EASY TO USE, CLEANS, CLEANS, CLEANS. IT WILL CLEAN YOUR TRACK AND WHEELS AT THE SAME TIME.

I fill the tank with 91% isopropyl alcohol. 

Here is the link.

https://www.walthers.com/clean-machine-track-cleaning-car-brass-includes-pad-c4b43d

Try it...you will love it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Not inexpensive, but if it works, it is probably worth the price....and it should last a lifetime!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is an article I saw linked here last year. It basically says that it’s best to use non-polar solvents (with a low dielectric constant) to clean track. Also says that using a polar solvent can actually increase the formation of the black gunk we see on rails and wheels. Page 4 of the article has a chart listing the dielectric constant of several solvents. It made me switch from 91% alcohol to mineral spirits.

https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/mrhpub.com/2019-05-may/online/index.html?page=9


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Lehigh74 said:


> Here is an article I saw linked here last year. It basically says that it’s best to use non-polar solvents (with a low dielectric constant) to clean track. Also says that using a polar solvent can actually increase the formation of the black gunk we see on rails and wheels. Page 4 of the article has a chart listing the dielectric constant of several solvents. It made me switch from 91% alcohol to mineral spirits.
> 
> https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/mrhpub.com/2019-05-may/online/index.html?page=9




so seems wd40 contact cleaner is the best choice if you are trying to go high on the list. I was using wd-40...

I wont use Kerosene, just my personal choice.. thus will have to check out WD-40 Contact Cleaner. 

THX!!!!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I use 1000 grit sandpaper on the track, and isopropyl alcohol, and works well. For my locomotives, I lay a piece of paper towel over a section of track, spray the alcohol over it, and get one truck on it , and spinning the wheels (via my throttle). I’m gently holding the truck spinning a fraction up over the towel, and sometimes move the paper towel so as to get a clean area to spin the wheels. Very effective way to clean the wheels...cheers


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I've heard lots of good things about the CMX track cleaner car too. One day I might bite the bullet and get one.


----------



## Pete T (Jan 19, 2017)

*Track Cleaning*

I use to use track rubbers - scratched the surface of the rails too much which attracted even more dirt.
Tried isopropyl alcohol in a CMX track cleaning car which worked well but had to repeatedly clean the track every second week.
I now use a product call INOX which is an anti-oxidising chemical with no petroleum based ingredients. I was led to try this after watching a Fishplate Films video on youtube.

My trains have never run better and cleaning is now required approximately every 4 to 6 months. My layout is housed in a garage with large roll-a-door at one end in rural NSW Australia and as such is quite open to dust. Thoroughly recommend trying INOX and also wath the Fishplate Films youtube video "Talking Turnouts and Track Maintenance" parts 1 and 2


----------



## glenng6 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Jasco Green Safer Paint Thinner*



IronManStark said:


> I am sure it has been asked before. I have tried many things. I just want to know what some of the more experienced members use on their tracks to clean it & keep trains running great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For about six years I have used Jasco Safer Paint Thinner. I dab a small amount on a lint free cloth and rub it on the rails. I do a large section of track and then go back and remove it. Letting it sit for a few minutes softens the crud. I only need to do it once or twice a year. I have all metal wheels on my rolling stock. To do the wheels dip a q-tip into the thiner and rub it on the wheel treads. Again, let it sit and then remove. If there are stubborn areas use an old x-acto blade to remove the crud. After the thinner is used on the wheels you hardly need any force with the x-acto blade. Glenn


----------



## DennisLB (Dec 27, 2018)

Generally I don't use anything wet. A track cleaning car with a dry Scotchbrite Pad under it cut to fit does a good enough job. Your train only needs the top of the rail to be clean.

Dennis


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lehigh74 said:


> Here is an article I saw linked here last year. It basically says that it’s best to use non-polar solvents (with a low dielectric constant) to clean track. Also says that using a polar solvent can actually increase the formation of the black gunk we see on rails and wheels. Page 4 of the article has a chart listing the dielectric constant of several solvents. It made me switch from 91% alcohol to mineral spirits.
> 
> https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/mrhpub.com/2019-05-may/online/index.html?page=9


Why yes, that would be the article I mentioned way back in Post #21. Thanks for the link.


----------

